# Closed-end super-burls (wood is good!)



## YoYoSpin (Jul 4, 2006)

These Jr. Gent II's are made with dyed and stabilized box elder burl (yes...more wood from the plastics guy), using Arizona Silhouette's new closed-end mandrel. Hope you like them.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2006)

Like them? . NO. LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Jul 4, 2006)

AWESOME PENS!!!

Only now you're learning that wood is good? [][}]

Okay, I am only learnig now that acrylics are good too (so we are on the same boat) [B)]


----------



## tseger (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice pens!!! What finish was used?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jul 4, 2006)

Tim,

The finish on these pens is the same as described in this tutorial: http://www.yoyospin.com/baron/


----------



## dfurlano (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice pens Ed, how did you like the mandrel?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jul 4, 2006)

Dan, I'm completely sold on it. The main feature is when the nuts are tightened, the mandrel expands uniformly, locking the blank in place, perfectly centered relative to the brass tube.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 4, 2006)

Wonderful job Ed! Great look on both pens.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 4, 2006)

fantastic eye candy ED'your one of best. well done


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 4, 2006)

Very, very nice pens. Great work Ed.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 4, 2006)

OH wow Ed!!!

Those are Damn sweeeeeeeet!!![8D]


I have that mandrel, I did not know it fit the VII of the Jr's...nice to know!!


----------



## LanceD (Jul 5, 2006)

> I have that mandrel, I did not know it fit the VII of the Jr's...nice to know!!
> 
> 
> Ed, they came out real nice. I should be receiving mine tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ed got burl skills!


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 5, 2006)

Great looking pens!!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 5, 2006)

Great looking pens Ed, the tutorial is excellent. I for one have learned SO MUCH from the tutorials that you produce.[^][]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 5, 2006)

Ed,
Those are REALLY sharp!  Did you add the CB from a different kit, or am I just seeing a reflection in the colored portion of the CB?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 5, 2006)

Your pens are great. No doubt the mandrel works fine. The tutorial is helpful also. However, I have to wonder about the criticizm of the rolling pin style chuck as is made by Fangar. It says they frequently cause out of round turnings. I know you didn't writ that but I have to wonder if the statement is based on fact or is simply intended to injure a competitiors sales unfairly.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 5, 2006)

Super looking pens!  I love the Closed End Barons it is fast becoming my favorite style of pen!


----------



## ilikewood (Jul 5, 2006)

Ed...beautiful wood and turning.  Are those Jr. Gents II or are those Statesmans?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jul 5, 2006)

Bill, 

Yep...you are right. They are Jr. Statesman kits. Too many kits and too little brains.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 5, 2006)

Top notch work and beautiful woods.[8D]


----------



## chitswood (Jul 5, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0]

Yup, love the wood! great pens


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ed,
Very nice work.  I like the green the best.
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, my! [^][:0]


----------

